# how efficient are these



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

If I put 2 of these over a 15 gallon, how effective would they be? I know I`d lose alot to restrike, and the WPG doesn`t apply to 10 gallon tanks and such so.......

Thanks for the help.
Brad


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Um, 2 whats?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh [email protected]! sorry! here it is:
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Open+U-Tube/EFD23E50

I know the spirals have come up quite often but are these any more efficient as far as reduced restrike?

I`m 99% sure the answer will be no but I`ll ask anyway. Could I grow glosso or HC with these?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Not sure about glosso but HC would grow fine. HC will actually grow about anywhere, just grows faster the more intense things are.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Before you order any bulbs check out Lowes Walmart etc... Lights of american and other comanies seem to have come out with a lot of new screw in PC's recently.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

before I bother buying anything from anywhere I'd like to know if they'll grow anything. I should be fine though as the tank I want to setup will is a carpet of HC witha few small crypts and tenellus poking through.

My main concern was the HC as I've heard I need high light and co2.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

brad said:


> Oh [email protected]! sorry! here it is:
> http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Open%2BU-Tube/EFD23E50
> 
> I know the spirals have come up quite often but are these any more efficient as far as reduced restrike?
> ...


I'm pretty sure you could grow either with those bulbs especially if you have a good reflector like from AH supply.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

just the stock white reflector that extends about an inch past the bulbs.

I know what I'll do. I'll plant the darn stuff, then I'll report back here to whether or not it grew or died.


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

If there's a Home Depot in Sherbrooke, you might find that they stock Philips 6500K screw-in compact fluorescents. I got a pack of two 27W bulbs for $12.98. You'll find the 6500K bulbs less yellow (unless you like that colour) than the 5000K.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I have the screw in spirals. I just remember reading that this design is more efficient, and I know they come in longer lengths, which could help prevent dark corners. Just not sure if they're worth the money to upgrade.


----------

